# What to seed in a high traffic pasture



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

I have some pasture that we use for feeder cattle. It is a high traffic area. What would be good to plant in this area? There are about 120 head on 15 acres. It is currently in fescue, but I was looking to overseed this fall. I was thinking maybe annual rye or wheat. The main purpose would be to hold the ground. What seeding rate would you use?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd tell you 4A berm mix but cattle can't eat limestone.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

_Is_ there a grass that would hold up to 8 head of cattle per acre? Even with _extensive_ rotational?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jfleace said:


> I have some pasture that we use for feeder cattle. It is a high traffic area. What would be good to plant in this area? There are about 120 head on 15 acres. It is currently in fescue, but I was looking to overseed this fall. I was thinking maybe annual rye or wheat. The main purpose would be to hold the ground. What seeding rate would you use?


Annual Rye would be a option.10-20# per acre depending if your current stand.It would be fairly cheap @ $1.00 per lb $10-20 per acre.


----------

